# baby ears pierced?



## beccaboo

anyone have their babies ears pierced?

or already have had it done?

and what are your thoughts on it?

how did he/she handle it?

i think its cute, but dont know if i could do it or not!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I don't have my baby yet but my mom got my ears pierced when I was 6 months old, I don't remenber it but I'm happy she did get them done when I was young
hope that helps alittle.


----------



## babynewbie

my mum had mine pierced when i was a baby and im a bit annoyed i didnt have a choice but i guess i would of done it anyway. i still think it should be left for the child to decide when their old enough though


----------



## Fliss_floss

Hi hun,
Personally i just don't like pierced ears on babies. 
I'm going to wait until my LO asks if she can get them done and i'll be happy to take her. I was 5 the1st time i had my ears pierced and they got infected so took them out and had them done again when i was 9 and havent had any problems since
x


----------



## MissRhead

I had mine done at 18 months, but i dont think ill be getting babys done, i cant stand piercings they go through me lol xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i had mine done when i was little, and i think ill be getting LO done when hes young to. if he dosent like it as he grows up he can take it out and let it heal :)


----------



## ellie09

I don't think i'll get LO's ears pierced, i waiting until i was 12 to get mine done lol


----------



## 05wilkesm

i Had Mine Done When i Was a Baby, And My Baby Will Definitley Be Having Theirs Done When Their a Baby, i Got My Second Holes Done a Few Years Ago And i Hated It, It Was Just The Loud Peircing Gun Really, Atleast When i Was A Baby i Cant Remember It, And Also i Think Little Girls And Boys Look Really Sweet With Theirs Ears/Ear Peirced 
xxxxxx


----------



## tasha41

I had mine done young, and lots of my friends/OHs family did.

Personally I decided not to have Elyse's done.. I don't want to add something else (piercing care and earrings) to my list of things to do everyday at this time :lol:


----------



## LittleAurora

This is something I feel quite strongly against. I know its the parents choice to pierce or not pierce, but I personally feel its rather cruel.


----------



## DaisyDuke

LittleAurora said:


> This is something I feel quite strongly against. I know its the parents choice to pierce or not pierce, but I personally feel its rather cruel.

Totally agree with this, feel strongly against it but it's a mothers choice.


----------



## lizardbreath

I got my ears done when i was a year then again at 18 months because they screwed them up the first time . but i wouldnt change it . I plan on getting my daughters done at 6 months because in my city No one would do it until shes 6 months as i tried when she was 3 months .


----------



## pixydust

i dunno about getting a babys ears peirced... i wasnt allowed mine done until i was 12! but if i had a LO who wanted it, i'd let them, but not before they'd asked i think :)


----------



## Hannah's Mom

sorry if this sounds judgmental but i think its mad to put a baby through pain for something that is purely cosmetic, every baby is gorgeous and in my opinion doesnt need bits of metal in his or her ears to enhance that!


----------



## CoachingBeef

This is just my personal opinion so I hope no one takes offence but a baby with it's ear's pierced looks awful and tacky. I'm a huge fan of piercings myself with multiple holes in my body but I was at an age when I had a choice. And when I have children they will have a choice also. I think ear piercing of babies should be banned!


----------



## CoachingBeef

Oops, why am I posting in Teen Pregnancy?! Sorry - thought this was 1st Tri!!
x


----------



## Genna

I had mine done for my 3rd birthday, but I wanted it done! I remember it really well, too. If I were to have a baby girl I would wait until she asked.
Now I HAVE to ask.....would you seriously pierce your son's ears??!!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Hannah's Mom

CoachingBeef said:


> This is just my personal opinion so I hope no one takes offence but a baby with it's ear's pierced looks awful and tacky. I'm a huge fan of piercings myself with multiple holes in my body but I was at an age when I had a choice. And when I have children they will have a choice also. I think ear piercing of babies should be banned!

well said!!!


----------



## pudgies

I don't think i will get it done, wait until they ask :) and i'll be more than happy too


----------



## Becyboo__x

Spose theres 2 sides to it really theres people whos strongly agenst it and others who dont mind it or like it .. personally i havent got a problem with it as its a mothers choice if they get their babies ears pierced but aswell i agree with what someone else said if they dont like it when there older they can always take them out and they will heal as iv got my ears done 3 times in each and i let my 3rd ones heal and they look fine. I think my son will have one ear done but not til hes like 1 iv always thought kids look cute with earrings/earring in but it just comes to what different people think again.


----------



## Pippin

Personally I don't feel comfortable making such a personal choice for someone else even if it is my child. Not everyone likes pierced ears so doing it to my child is almost like getting him tattooed (and would you do that), he might not like or want his ears pierced. It goes against my belief of freedom of choice, we all like a choice so why take it away from your child? Plus I think it looks really silly but that's personal also I worry about safety as so many of my friends have had earrings ripped out in sport or play and that's as older children, how do you stop a toddler doing this? Each to their own though I suppose.


----------



## CurlySue

I feel that a baby is beautiful enough without decoration, especially when decoration involves a needle through earlobes that are fragile. Having had an infected ear due to piercing myself I have no idea why anyone would want to subject their baby to that when the baby doesn't have a choice. I made the decision to get my ears pierced when I was around seven or eight years old. It was my choice. I, too, feel very strongly about it since, like I said, I have felt the pain of infection and have no clue why people would want to decorate their already beautiful child. Is a bracelet not more beautiful and less dangerous? A little necklace, perhaps? No risk of infection from those as they do not invade the body.


----------



## EmmanBump

i wont be getting my baby's ears pierced until they are a bit older to decide whether they want it done, i remeber having mine done and they were soooo sore,i dont wanna put a baby thru that, i work in a nursery and a little girls earrings got pulled out :( i do agree, it looks very cute tho.


----------



## Bunnipowder

tasha41 said:


> I don't want to add something else (piercing care and earrings) to my list of things to do everyday at this time :lol:

That is a good point Tasha!! 

I do think at the minute I will get my little girls done I had mine done at 4 months :shock: so they've always been there its like the "norm" for me. So I dont have the opinion of waiting til she is old enough to say she wants them done, because knowing little girls she will prob no doubt want to get them done anyway.

But as Tasha said in the quote I might completely change my mind once she is here and im trying to get to grips with looking after a baby, BF, getting into a routine etc that there wont be enough time in the day for getting her ears pierced and then cleaning them twice a day :shrug:


----------



## binxyboo

*NOTE - Just my personal opinion.*

I think babies with pierced ears look rathr tacky and chavy.
I also feel it is unnecessarily cruel to pierce a babies ears for purly cosmetic reasons.


----------



## shocker

Its very useful getting your ears pierced young it doesnt hurt and heals a lot faster. My baby wont be getting their ears pierced though because im allergic and i'd be terrified in case they were aswell and they would have a reaction.My niece had hers done when she was 7 and by then she'd been asking for literally years because all the girls in her class had it done.I can understand why people get their babys ears pierced though im the only one of all of my friends who doesnt have their ears pierced!


----------



## Raspberries

Personally I dislike it, I think it's only for the mother's vanity to do it, more of a showy-off thing thing, rather than for the baby as it doesn't benefit the baby in any way and can cause problems, eg infections, torn earlobes with toddlers fidgeting. And to say "I'll do it but if my LO doesn't like it, they can take them out"... they can scar. I'd never want to permanently scar a baby. I think it's better to wait until the baby is older and can decide for themself :)


----------



## MrsRoughton

i would not get my Holly's ears done unless she asked when old enough to make that choice. i had mine done young and never wear earings and have holes that will never close or heal. but it is up to the individual mother. i just couldn't imagine putting them through the pain. people tell me well they won't remember. but i don't want her to suffer even in the moment to make her "look prettier". she is perfect the way god made her!!!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

i got daughters done at 3-4mths old. TBH i dont see point, she doesnt wear them anymore as she pulls them out [shes 19mths] she still has the holes though and i keep reopening them so they dont heal and she can wear them later on =]


----------



## apple_20

i dont have a baby but my personal opinion is that it doesn't look good i had my ears pierced at 9 and had been bugging my mum to get them done for years so i dont think that is a problem but babies dont want the ears piereced they dont even know what this means lol.


----------



## sambam

i personally would never put my LO through unnecessary pain... i am bad enough when she was getting her jags ! plus she would never sit long enough to get them pierced !...i am going to wait until she asks to get them done - so its her choice :D
xx


----------



## amazed

I personally think its better to wait for the child to make up her own mind... my daughter just turned 6 in july and really wanted a mobile phone in my opnion she is far to young... so she said she would love to have her ears pierced i showed her vids on you tube off kids really crying and stuff to try and put her off (because i thought it was just because her friend had them done) well anyway a couple of weeks before her birthday she went and had them done... im glad i left it to her to decide she loves them and really looks after them.


----------



## myasmumma

babynewbie said:


> my mum had mine pierced when i was a baby and im a bit annoyed i didnt have a choice but i guess i would of done it anyway. i still think it should be left for the child to decide when their old enough though

this :)


----------



## sarah0108

i wont get harriets done!
fair enough they wont know whats happening so they wont be scared but i think its there choice
iv had mine done 3 times (aged 4, 8 and 12) and the last time i remember it being really itchy, i just wouldnt want her to go through the irritation of it. plus theres infections etc.

x


----------



## beccaboo

LOTS OF REPONSES WOW!

im 50/50 on it, i think if you find a good piercer and take care of the piercings afterward, its okay.

i still dont think i could do it, i went with my 7 year old sister when she got hers done, i ran out of the salon when they brought out the gun :/ i was so scared for her.

but honestley theres worse things people do to their children, and it usually leaves a bruise or broken bone.. not a pretty lil earring.

This really isnt "cruel" and ive seen vidoes, the baby is over it once he/she gets the lollipop :D


----------



## Love Bunny

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!

This is something I deffinatly feel strongly about and no matter how people try and justify it to me I will never agree.

It *is* cruel and stupid to put your baby at risk just so they look "cute" or "cool"

I mean how VAIN is that?! Having your ears pierced is NOT a nessesity. A baby doesn't even know what looking "cool" is?! Its all to do with what the parents want which is pretty selfish in my opinion :S

To be honest I look forward to when my baby girl can ask me and say mummy I want my ears/nose/lip/whatever pierced!! And we can sit down and chat about it pros/cons and I can take her and share that experience with her when shes old enough to make the desision herself!

How about if they were allergic to the metal in the studs? Or if they became infected? At least when your older your body deals with infection and trauma ALOT better than when you are a very young child.

I think it looks silly and chavvy to be honest. I've never liked studs anyway :| whats the point? I don't think I've wore studs in my whole life! Plus they look over-sized ad tacky on babies and little kids. And seeing little boys with pierced ears just makes me wanna puke! All my ear piercings are done with steel captive bead rings (which I dont think your allowed in school anyway!) and I think my first piercing was my nose at 14! I didn't even bother with my ears til towards the end of secondary school.

Some of my friends have no piercings at all, not even ears! And they aren't bothered about it at all :S

I also think they single out kids too cause I remember when I was little all the girls with pierced ears bragged about it and made the other girls feel bad cause they werent allowed and they made little "we've got pierced ears" clubs and left the others out! Its very showy and I don't want my little girl growing up with an "i've got this and you haven't" attitude.

In my opinion you should just wait until their older and you can appreciate things like this :) in my eyes its a body modification and being as your with it for life (wether it heals or not it still leaves a hole/mark) You wouldnt tattoo your baby would you? Or pierce their nose/tongue/belly? So why do something to their beautiful unmarked ears, which is just as pointless and cosmetic.

I agree with some previous comments, It _shouldn't_ be a parents desision and it _should_ be banned.


----------



## jen1604

Ok firstly,if you are going to get them done,obviously make sure its somewhere with a good reputation and is really careful and knows what theyre doing.Last time I was in our local piercing place I got into this conversation with one of the piercers (NOT because I am interested in getting my little girls ears done) and she said more and more places are making a move towards refusing to pierce anyones ears under 3 or 4.

I agree with a few other people.Until Ophelia can understand what it actually is and ask to have her ears pierced and have the conversation with me,no way will I be getting her ears pierced.I dont see why you would want to?It is essentially something you do for your image because you think it looks pretty...not a decision that should be made for you by your parents..It is the same as any other piercing and I'm guessing you wouldnt go out and get your babies nose pierced?!


----------



## nov_mum

Love Bunny said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!
> 
> This is something I deffinatly feel strongly about and no matter how people try and justify it to me I will never agree.
> 
> It *is* cruel and stupid to put your baby at risk just so they look "cute" or "cool"
> 
> I mean how VAIN is that?! Having your ears pierced is NOT a nessesity. A baby doesn't even know what looking "cool" is?! Its all to do with what the parents want which is pretty selfish in my opinion :S
> 
> To be honest I look forward to when my baby girl can ask me and say mummy I want my ears/nose/lip/whatever pierced!! And we can sit down and chat about it pros/cons and I can take her and share that experience with her when shes old enough to make the desision herself!
> 
> How about if they were allergic to the metal in the studs? Or if they became infected? At least when your older your body deals with infection and trauma ALOT better than when you are a very young child.
> 
> I think it looks silly and chavvy to be honest. I've never liked studs anyway :| whats the point? I don't think I've wore studs in my whole life! Plus they look over-sized ad tacky on babies and little kids. And seeing little boys with pierced ears just makes me wanna puke! All my ear piercings are done with steel captive bead rings (which I dont think your allowed in school anyway!) and I think my first piercing was my nose at 14! I didn't even bother with my ears til towards the end of secondary school.
> 
> Some of my friends have no piercings at all, not even ears! And they aren't bothered about it at all :S
> 
> I also think they single out kids too cause I remember when I was little all the girls with pierced ears bragged about it and made the other girls feel bad cause they werent allowed and they made little "we've got pierced ears" clubs and left the others out! Its very showy and I don't want my little girl growing up with an "i've got this and you haven't" attitude.
> 
> In my opinion you should just wait until their older and you can appreciate things like this :) in my eyes its a body modification and being as your with it for life (wether it heals or not it still leaves a hole/mark) You wouldnt tattoo your baby would you? Or pierce their nose/tongue/belly? So why do something to their beautiful unmarked ears, which is just as pointless and cosmetic.
> 
> I agree with some previous comments, It _shouldn't_ be a parents desision and it _should_ be banned.

I completely agree with this. Why put a hole in your child and cause them pain? I wouldn't pierce a 3 year old either as they are children and can't make informed decisions at that age. Children don't know which ice cream flavour to choose at 3 let alone to put a hole in their body. They can't reason that it will cause pain etc or take care of it themselves. I also agree with the others that it looks tacky. I know that everyone is free to make their own decisions but I fully support their being legislation to prevent children getting pierced.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

Lexi has her done and had them done at 5 months old x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I feel getting part of your body pierced is something you make the choice for. Not for your parents to make. 
Its your body. 

I personally wouldnt be happy if my parents got my ears pierced at an early age. I was about 9/10 when i made the choice to have it done, because i WANTED them, not because my parents wanted me to have them done or thought it looked cute.

Also, shouldnt get your ears done with a gun, therefore only other option is a needle... no way could i sit and watch someone put a needle through my daughters ear.


----------



## x-dannielle

Sienna is 7months old and i will NOT be getting her ears pierced!
I'll wait untill shes old enough to ask for it.

I also agree with some of the other ladies that its cruel to put a baby through unnecessary pain.


----------



## Ninewest

myasmumma said:


> babynewbie said:
> 
> 
> my mum had mine pierced when i was a baby and im a bit annoyed i didnt have a choice but i guess i would of done it anyway. i still think it should be left for the child to decide when their old enough though
> 
> this :)Click to expand...

I second that!


----------



## lizardbreath

Im aware this isnt the topic and people can belive what they what to belive But Why should ear piercings be banned when circumcision isnt . i dont understand the logic . Im sorry again for asking it in this topic i just want to know what is so horrible about getting your daughters ears pierced when she wont remember and You can take care of it . Please dont get Angry i was just asking because i dont understand .


----------



## MiissMuffet

I think it looks really un natural when babies have there ears pierced :(


----------



## mrsadair

i had mine done when i was a baby. if i was having a daughter, i'd have hers done when she was little enough to not remember it. but then again that's just one more thing to worry about and take care of, too. good thing i'm having a boy. :) and if he ever asks me to get his ear pierced... i think i'll say hell no lol


----------



## Love Bunny

lizardbreath said:


> Im aware this isnt the topic and people can belive what they what to belive But Why should ear piercings be banned when circumcision isnt . i dont understand the logic . Im sorry again for asking it in this topic i just want to know what is so horrible about getting your daughters ears pierced when she wont remember and You can take care of it . Please dont get Angry i was just asking because i dont understand .


No ones going to get angry at you hun!

But the point you made was pretty irrelevant :shrug:

Its like saying - why don't they ban peadophilia? Why don't they ban child abuse?

Banning ear piercing of babies is an achievable goal as its done in a public place like a tattoo/piercing parlour.

The reason I believe its cruel to pierce your childs ears is because they don't really get a choice in it when they are very young and as people *we make our own choices*. Ear piercing is purly cosmetic and for show and circumsision isn't :shrug: to be honest if its done for a religeious practice not to "look cute" or "sweet" like an ear piercing then there is a *deffinate* difference.

Not to mention like I said, it looks tacky and showy on little children. Looking after a piercing isnt your responsibility - when my girl is old enough to look after it herself and deal with the responsibility with having and looking after a piercing *THEN* she will be allowed to have one done.

x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Love Bunny said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Im aware this isnt the topic and people can belive what they what to belive But Why should ear piercings be banned when circumcision isnt . i dont understand the logic . Im sorry again for asking it in this topic i just want to know what is so horrible about getting your daughters ears pierced when she wont remember and You can take care of it . Please dont get Angry i was just asking because i dont understand .
> 
> 
> No ones going to get angry at you hun!
> 
> But the point you made was pretty irrelevant :shrug:
> 
> Its like saying - why don't they ban peadophilia? Why don't they ban child abuse?
> 
> Banning ear piercing of babies is an achievable goal as its done in a public place like a tattoo/piercing parlour.
> 
> The reason I believe its cruel to pierce your childs ears is because they don't really get a choice in it when they are very young and as people *we make our own choices*. Ear piercing is purly cosmetic and for show and circumsision isn't :shrug: to be honest if its done for a religeious practice not to "look cute" or "sweet" like an ear piercing then there is a *deffinate* difference.
> 
> Not to mention like I said, it looks tacky and showy on little children. Looking after a piercing isnt your responsibility - when my girl is old enough to look after it herself and deal with the responsibility with having and looking after a piercing *THEN* she will be allowed to have one done.
> 
> xClick to expand...

exactly!!!


----------



## embo216

My mum had mine done at like 8 months old but it was the norm for her to do for where she was from, worked out fine for me. For my children i won't be getting theirs done as i want to wait for her to be able to ask me and take on the responsibility of it herself. It is definetly each to their own though- my Mum wasn't a bad mother for doing it for me back then. x


----------



## lizardbreath

it wasnt irrelevant im simply saying why are people thinking its such a horrible thing when they is Way worst thing you can do to your baby's body . that was the point i was trying to get across . but i guess its a very personal choice and im very for having babies ears peirced i had mine done as a child and even if my mom had waited til i could of told her i wanted them i still would get my daughters done when she was a baby as that way i can look after it.


----------



## better2gether

Circumcision is done for religious reasons a majority of the time. Studies show it has added health benefits. Many people believe piercing a baby's ears so early just isn't worth it. The possible infection, accidental tearing, tugging, etc. Let the baby be a baby! Natural and beautiful with no adornments. ;)


----------



## genkigemini

I would absolutly have it done if I was having a daughter because for several years, I worked at jobs where I did ear piercing and babies take it SOOOOO well. I have had babies sleep through it. I have had babies cry but they get over it so fast. When children are older (i.e. 7, 8, 9, 10), they get soooo much more stressed even when they are dying to have it done. They are more likely to move and mess up the alignment and they are more than likely to chicken out and end up costing the parents money because once a sterlized package is open, they have to be paid for.

Also, babies are less likely to pull on the earrings or play with them, lessening the chance of infection and pulling on the earlobe.

This is just from my experience doing the actual piercing but I think everyone should do what they are most comfortable with.


----------



## Love Bunny

lizardbreath said:


> it wasnt irrelevant im simply saying why are people thinking its such a horrible thing when they is Way worst thing you can do to your baby's body . that was the point i was trying to get across . but i guess its a very personal choice and im very for having babies ears peirced i had mine done as a child and even if my mom had waited til i could of told her i wanted them i still would get my daughters done when she was a baby as that way i can look after it.


You ask why, but the posters before you that aired their opinions on thinking that it is cruel have already explained their reasons? And it seems very clear to me that the cons far outweigh the pro's.

You want to know why people think its a horrible thing? Because your causing a baby pain for no other reason than vanity!!! So what if they get over it in 10 mins/an hour?!

I'm not being funny but what you just said sounded to me like - "Its okay, I can pierce my babys ears and it won't matter if it hurts them or not cause at least it'll look cute and afterall there are worse things you can do"

Of course there are worse things! But surly that doesn't make lesser things accepable?

Like I said in my OP, this is something I deffinatly feel strongly about. I appreciate people thinking that it isn't cruel, but when its for no other reason than cosmetic and for show and completely unesessary I most certainly do not think its acceptable.

I'm not meaning this to sound as a dig at you personally but when you compared it to circumsision shows that you clearly don't understand the opposing view.


----------



## Blah11

I don't think it's 'cruel' or anything. Quite ridiculous to think it is. The 'pain' isn't even proper pain more just like heat and lasts a few seconds.

That being said however, I'm gonna leave Amelies until she's 3 or 4.


----------



## Blah11

Also, are the people who pierce for religious reasons tacky and chavvy too? Some of you are making it out like by piercing your babys ears you're torturing her.


----------



## Blah11

Love Bunny said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Im aware this isnt the topic and people can belive what they what to belive But Why should ear piercings be banned when circumcision isnt . i dont understand the logic . Im sorry again for asking it in this topic i just want to know what is so horrible about getting your daughters ears pierced when she wont remember and You can take care of it . Please dont get Angry i was just asking because i dont understand .
> 
> 
> No ones going to get angry at you hun!
> 
> But the point you made was pretty irrelevant :shrug:
> 
> Its like saying - why don't they ban peadophilia? Why don't they ban child abuse?
> 
> Banning ear piercing of babies is an achievable goal as its done in a public place like a tattoo/piercing parlour.
> 
> The reason I believe its cruel to pierce your childs ears is because they don't really get a choice in it when they are very young and as people *we make our own choices*. Ear piercing is purly cosmetic and for show and circumsision isn't :shrug: to be honest if its done for a religeious practice not to "look cute" or "sweet" like an ear piercing then there is a *deffinate* difference.
> 
> Not to mention like I said, it looks tacky and showy on little children. Looking after a piercing isnt your responsibility - when my girl is old enough to look after it herself and deal with the responsibility with having and looking after a piercing *THEN* she will be allowed to have one done.
> 
> xClick to expand...

What she said wasn't irrelevant at all lol. Circumsision is just like a piercing and is done for purely cosmetic reasons :shrug: So if one is banned, the other should be too. If anything circumsizion is a lot more pain.


----------



## Blah11

better2gether said:


> Circumcision is done for religious reasons a majority of the time. *Studies show it has added health benefits*. Many people believe piercing a baby's ears so early just isn't worth it. The possible infection, accidental tearing, tugging, etc. Let the baby be a baby! Natural and beautiful with no adornments. ;)

lol. Such as?


----------



## 3 girlies

Blah11 said:


> Also, are the people who pierce for religious reasons tacky and chavvy too? Some of you are making it out like by piercing your babys ears you're torturing her.

i was just about to write this too..... :thumbup:

Ear piercing has long been the subject of controversy but for some, piercing a child's ears has deep-rooted cultural meanings. Evidence of ear-lobe piercing is seen in ancient civilisations dating over 6000 years and many ancient African, Aboriginal and Nordic cultures all pierced their ears. 

Hindus hold an ear piercing ceremony known as Karnavedha on babies of both sexes at twelve days old. They believe that the piercing of a hole in the lower lobes of the ear have benefits of acupuncture as well as distracting evil spirits.

Ear piercing is also mentioned in the Bible and for some Christians is said to be a sign of faith. It is normal, for example, for Latin American Christians to routinely pierce baby girls' ears


----------



## moomin_troll

personaly i think babies with ear piercing looks awful.

its not needed so i dont see the point, id also be scared of them being pulled out, as when zane found his ears he was constantly pulling at them


----------



## Love Bunny

Well yes, it is irrelevant. Piercing your baby to look cute = selfish.

*ALL* PIERCINGS ON BABYS LOOK CHEAP AND TACKY. There you go, I said it again!!!!!

:rofl: circumcision isn't "cosmetic" didn't you ever do R.E?! Some boys have it done medically for health reasons too!!

I've never heard of kids having piercings for health reasons?!

Okay okay.

You justify to me what the point of piercing a baby is.

Cause all I can see is VAIN VAIN VAIN.

Oh come off it thats a pretty poor argument your putting up! Most babies aren't pierced for "religeious reasons"!

You tell me how many circumsisions are carried out NOT for religeous or medical purposes and that are just completely cosmetic cause their parents think it looks "cute" HAHA!


----------



## moomin_troll

Blah11 said:


> better2gether said:
> 
> 
> Circumcision is done for religious reasons a majority of the time. *Studies show it has added health benefits*. Many people believe piercing a baby's ears so early just isn't worth it. The possible infection, accidental tearing, tugging, etc. Let the baby be a baby! Natural and beautiful with no adornments. ;)
> 
> lol. Such as?Click to expand...

my brother had to be circumcised due to a infection but i wouldnt circumcise my son just on the off chance it could happen.

if a boy is circumcised due to religion i have no problem with but to do it just because i dont agree with


----------



## ChloesMummy

I wouldnt have my babies ears peirced, I just dont like it. My 3yr old got hers done on her bday out of her choice (was asking for weeks) and surprisingly didnt scream the place down, she had a few tears but was fine and has not been touching them or had an infection.


----------



## binxyboo

How would you _(Generic you)_ feel if, today, your mother decided to take you down to the piercing place and get your ears pierced because *SHE* decided that it looked nice?
Wouldn't you have something to say about it? Wouldn't you tell her "Mum, Its *MY* choice if I get my ears pierced - not yours?"

Let the child decide when the are old enough to make an informed decision.


----------



## TattiesMum

lizardbreath said:


> Im aware this isnt the topic and people can belive what they what to belive But Why should ear piercings be banned when circumcision isnt . i dont understand the logic . Im sorry again for asking it in this topic i just want to know what is so horrible about getting your daughters ears pierced when she wont remember and You can take care of it . Please dont get Angry i was just asking because i dont understand .

OK..... 

Ear piercing is done purely for cosmetic reasons - in other words because an adult thinks it looks pretty. It has no actual benefits to the child and can potentially be a health hazard (infection, torn earlobes, choking on an earring which has come out). It's all very well to say that you can take care of the piercings - but you are not going to be watching your baby all night, or able to stick to her like glue to make sure that she or another child doesn't pull them out, or that they don't get caught on something (what about at Mums and Tots or playgroup or nursery?). Toddlers and kids injure themselves on all sorts of unlikely things all of the time... for me it doesn't make sense to add another potential item for them to hurt themselves with to the list 

Circumcision is most often done for religious reasons BUT it does have health and hygiene benefits (easier to keep clean both as child and adult, less likely to contract or pass on infections, foreskin can't tear during sex later in life, no problems with too tight foreskin and so on). I know loads of men who have had to have a circumcision as an adult due to foreskin problems (including my husband and my dad) - it's really very common (and VERY painful!) .... better to have it done whilst a tiny baby when avoiding an erection while the stitches heal isn't a problem LOL.

Personally I do agree that the way circumcision is often done with no local anaesthetic is wrong, and that the law should be changed so that the op can only be done on babies by a qualified doctor, in regulated sterile surroundings and using a local anaesthetic.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Personally I don't like the idea of babies with pierced ears. I don't like how it looks. I don't understand why people do it purely because it has no benefit to the child and can become a problem with them pulling at the earring and swallowing small bits... I don't like even taking Grace for her injections because I know they hurt her but I know they are beneficial. But each to their own :)


----------



## nov_mum

Circumcision is generally only done for medical reasons here in NZ although some religions/cultures still favour it. Mostly these are Samoan or Pacific Island cultures and these beliefs and values are changing within these groups too. It is quite difficult to find a doctor willing to perform the procedure here without medical reasons now. In saying that, I watched a doco based in Africa where they encourage men to have the procedure as HIV infection rates are significantly lower for these men. Something to do with the virus being able to gain entry to the body via the membrane between the penis and foreskin. This skin layer is considerably thicker in men who have been circumcised whic hthey account the lower rate s of infection for. 

I don't know if there are any reasons why/how an ear piercing can help a child and just because 'it didn't seem to hurt them too much' doesn't seem like a logical reason to stick something through your child's skin to me. Why do it at all if it hurts them? I would be furious if someone hurt my child unless there were a very good reason such as immunisations or to take blood for a test which could assist his health. I certainly wouldn't pay someone to stick a piece of metal through them so they could look cute/tacky.


----------



## leeanne

Is piercing your little girl's ears her choice or your choice? Obviously at the baby stage, it is your choice not her's.

Quite honestly, I decided to let my daughter decide to get her's done. I had mine done when I was 12 and remember what a special occasion it was and how proud I was to have them done.

I was going to let my daughter get her's done when she was 12, but she's been asking for a few years now and she is a responsible 7 year old, so she had her's done last month. Did it hurt? Yes, but it was temporary and she is so proud of that special occasion.

Honestly, I would think allowing your child to make the decision is the best. Their body, their choice.


----------



## Love Bunny

nov_mum said:


> Circumcision is generally only done for medical reasons here in NZ although some religions/cultures still favour it. Mostly these are Samoan or Pacific Island cultures and these beliefs and values are changing within these groups too. It is quite difficult to find a doctor willing to perform the procedure here without medical reasons now. In saying that, I watched a doco based in Africa where they encourage men to have the procedure as HIV infection rates are significantly lower for these men. Something to do with the virus being able to gain entry to the body via the membrane between the penis and foreskin. This skin layer is considerably thicker in men who have been circumcised whic hthey account the lower rate s of infection for.
> 
> I don't know if there are any reasons why/how an ear piercing can help a child and just because 'it didn't seem to hurt them too much' doesn't seem like a logical reason to stick something through your child's skin to me. Why do it at all if it hurts them? I would be furious if someone hurt my child unless there were a very good reason such as immunisations or to take blood for a test which could assist his health. I certainly wouldn't pay someone to stick a piece of metal through them so they could look cute/tacky.


I totally agree - And some interesting facts!

It's really p*ssing me off how people on this thread are now trying to use piercing as "religeious practice" to justify piercing their babys ears when they aren't even doing it for that purpose!

How can you say - "Babys are pierced for religeious reasons so me doing it must be fine!" when you are NOT doing out of faith, your just doing it cause you think it looks good?!

A religeious practice is just that! 

*A religeious practice.*

NOT for cosmetic and showy reasons! Like most mothers do it for! Yet some people on here are using that as their excuse to justify piercing a NON RELIGEIOUS baby.

Bit of a contradiction really isn't it. Especially if your not even religeious?!

I would really love for someone to give me ONE good reason to pierce a baby - putting it at risk of infection when it doesnt even have a proper immune system built up, other than that they think "it doesn't hurt that much and its better to do it when they are a baby"

Jeez some people are so damn selfish.

I'm sorry but this is something that really winds me up.

Is your baby not "cute" _enough_ for you? :growlmad:


----------



## leeanne

I may not agree with piercing a baby's ears, but it is done and people do it all over the world. However, can we please word our posts a bit nicer? We all have opinions but we don't need to say that people are selfish, etc. This is normally how a thread leads to a negative direction.


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

I don't butt in on threads very often ecspacially as Im not either a teen or infact pregnant, but I have to say that I completely agree with Love Bunny.

It may not be productive to call people selfish as pointed out by Leeann but I can appreciate that it is incredibly difficult to keep your cool when trying to put across a logical and fact based arguement when it is constantly rebuked by factless, ill thought out responses.

I firmly believe that everybody is entitled to their own opinion, however for me personaaly I see Ear Piercing in baby's as child abuse .. Plain & Simple.
Surely inflicting pain on a child so it can look cute is the same as inflicting pain on a child in the form of a smack because he or she has been naughty !! On reflection I take that last comment back beacuse to be honest inflicting pain on a child in the name of your vanuty is far worse than the latter.


----------



## StirCrazy

Can I just say that it's been noted by the BnB team how well this thread has been going in light of the subject (handled much better that some of the threads about the same subject in other parts of the forum).

Thumbs up to having an opinion and allowing other to have theirs :thumbup:

Lets not ruin it now :)


----------



## Missy86

I just have to say that the argument bout circumcision is totally stupid. Mostly it is done for health reasons and honestly it is better for the bloke in the long run.

Earings on babys is not and the last time I looked it had no health benifits


----------



## mrsadair

I really can't believe that anyone would think that circumcision is purely cosmetic! Wow... that amazes me. Yes, I'm going to have my son's foreskin snapped off because I think it looks pretty. Wtf... who's gonna be looking at it?! I'm having my son circumcised because it's beneficial and I believe in it. My husband wasn't circumcised at birth (even though his brothers were, I think it was because he was premature and had some health issues) and he ended up having to be circumcised when he was 5. Can you imagine that? :( That's an age where you still just might remember it.

The benefits of circumcision include:

 Decrease in physical problems involving a tight foreskin [408].

 Lower incidence of inflammation of the head of the penis [162, 168, 172].

 Reduced urinary tract infections.

 Fewer problems with erections, especially at puberty.

 Decrease in certain sexually transmitted infections (STIs) such as HIV, HPV, chlamydia, syphilis in men and their partner(s).

 Almost complete elimination of invasive penile cancer.

 Decrease in urological problems generally.

(found at circinfo.net)

And anyone who says that piercing an infant's ears is child abuse clearly needs to be enlightened as to what child abuse really is or can be like. I think this whole thing is quite silly. To each his or her own... I'd do it if I was having a baby girl!


----------



## leeanne

Just a note but the OP was asking about piercing a LO's ears, not about circumcision.

We've been through the debates about circumcision time and again and it is not the topic here.


----------



## Missy86

Sorry, I was just adding my views to something that was brought up earlier on the thread


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Love Bunny said:


> nov_mum said:
> 
> 
> Circumcision is generally only done for medical reasons here in NZ although some religions/cultures still favour it. Mostly these are Samoan or Pacific Island cultures and these beliefs and values are changing within these groups too. It is quite difficult to find a doctor willing to perform the procedure here without medical reasons now. In saying that, I watched a doco based in Africa where they encourage men to have the procedure as HIV infection rates are significantly lower for these men. Something to do with the virus being able to gain entry to the body via the membrane between the penis and foreskin. This skin layer is considerably thicker in men who have been circumcised whic hthey account the lower rate s of infection for.
> 
> I don't know if there are any reasons why/how an ear piercing can help a child and just because 'it didn't seem to hurt them too much' doesn't seem like a logical reason to stick something through your child's skin to me. Why do it at all if it hurts them? I would be furious if someone hurt my child unless there were a very good reason such as immunisations or to take blood for a test which could assist his health. I certainly wouldn't pay someone to stick a piece of metal through them so they could look cute/tacky.
> 
> 
> I totally agree - And some interesting facts!
> 
> It's really p*ssing me off how people on this thread are now trying to use piercing as "religeious practice" to justify piercing their babys ears when they aren't even doing it for that purpose!
> 
> How can you say - "Babys are pierced for religeious reasons so me doing it must be fine!" when you are NOT doing out of faith, your just doing it cause you think it looks good?!
> 
> A religeious practice is just that!
> 
> *A religeious practice.*
> 
> NOT for cosmetic and showy reasons! Like most mothers do it for! Yet some people on here are using that as their excuse to justify piercing a NON RELIGEIOUS baby.
> 
> Bit of a contradiction really isn't it. Especially if your not even religeious?!
> 
> I would really love for someone to give me ONE good reason to pierce a baby - putting it at risk of infection when it doesnt even have a proper immune system built up, other than that they think "it doesn't hurt that much and its better to do it when they are a baby"
> 
> Jeez some people are so damn selfish.
> 
> I'm sorry but this is something that really winds me up.
> 
> Is your baby not "cute" _enough_ for you? :growlmad:Click to expand...

I love you. I couldn't have said ti better myself.


----------



## better2gether

Um, I don't really know why you're laughing... Circumcision DOES have health benefits. You can Google it yourself if you'd like. :)

Anyway, back on topic... What will it be next? "Oh, I'm going to put some foundation on my baby to cover the acne or pinkness of her skin." It is just kind of like what the hell?! Honestly, when I see a little girl with pierced ears it looks weird to me. Pierced ears are for older girls. I thought it was a part of growing up, you know? You decide for YOURSELF you want your ears pierced, go ask your mom, she takes you, and it is a special day. Coming of age if you will. At least it was for me.


----------



## Abigailly

I've not read the whole topic. Which I thought was on piercing a baby :thumbup:

Boy or girl I won't be getting my LO's pierced, quite frankly my baby will be cute enough with out a load of bling. It can have them done when it asks for them. Until then I'd rather they stayed as a child. I don't think people need to try make their kids any cuter.

I agree with the last poster. Its kind of a coming of age thing, a bonding thing mother and daughter do. 

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## chele

Ok so moving on

Nooooooooo way would I have my childs ears pierced as a baby
It's common in Spain, and personally I think it look absolutely awful.
I had mine done at 8, my mum asked me and I said yes, and am glad I waited until I was older. And as the two above posts say it was a great bonding thing with my mum

Having them done as a baby their ear shape is still developing and the hole can be misshapen or not in the right place as they grow older. 

That's my opinion, but it looks cheap and tacky. Why not just shove a greggs pasty in it's mouth at the same time! Each to their own..........


----------



## chele

Oh can I also add, when I had mine pierce the second time I got a nice new gift. An allergy to nickel and silver in my ears. I wouldn't wish that on my baby.


----------



## mrsadair

Just because I'd get my daughter's ears pierced as an infant does not mean that I'm trying to make her cuter. And it's absolutely wrong for anyone to imply that. If I was having a daughter, I'd be getting her ears pierced as an infant because one, she's going to want them done later so why not now, and two, I had mine done as an infant and believe it or not, it didn't scar me for life!


----------



## Sophie1205

Haven't read this whole thread and don't intend to because of yet another debate which has nothing to do with the OP. 

IMO, I dont like babies with pierced ears. Especially boys! 
If I had a girl I would wait until they are old enough for them to decide for themselves. At the end of the day it's just ear piercing. It's not crucial so I don't see the point in doing it..... And honestly, I dont think it looks cute on a little baby. 

That is just MY opinion though 
x


----------



## Abigailly

mrsadair said:


> Just because I'd get my daughter's ears pierced as an infant does not mean that I'm trying to make her cuter. And it's absolutely wrong for anyone to imply that. If I was having a daughter, I'd be getting her ears pierced as an infant because one, she's going to want them done later so why not now, and two, I had mine done as an infant and believe it or not, it didn't scar me for life!

As everyone said they are giving *THEIR* own opinion.

*I* think its people trying to make their kids look older and cuter. 

Just as *you* think its fine.


----------



## genkigemini

Chele - Any responsible piercer should only pierce a baby's ear with solid gold studs. (Because of the allergy risk.)

Just wanted to add that although I am comfortable and prefer the idea of piecing a babies ears for the reasons that I listed before, my husband understands my thoughts and why I feel the way I do but disagrees and thinks it should be the kids decision when she gets older. 

I in no way see it as abusive *AT ALL* and actually find it offensive that people would even say that. Selfish? Maybe depending on the parent but not always. However, I can see both sides of the argument.


----------



## chele

genkigemini said:


> Chele - Any responsible piercer should only pierce a baby's ear with solid gold studs. (Because of the allergy risk.)
> 
> .

They were pierced with gold, but then I developed the allergy a couple of months later.

MrsAdair - how do you know they will want them doing eventually. I have quite a few friends who haven't got them pierced and have no intention of doing it. 

We weren't born with earrings or holes in our ears. We choose to put them there when we can make conscious decisions.


----------



## Love Bunny

Like I said before I still don't understand why anyone even brought religeion/circumscision/or anything else off topic to the OP :| ?!


Its not really wrong to imply that its to make them look cuter at all - cause come off it - why else do you do it?

Yes its carried out as a religeious practice - but are you religeious?!

I've still not recieved a good enough reason to pierce a baby other than that the parent thinks it looks good.... 


I'm waiting ;)


At the end of the day no matter what argument you put up and how you try to sugar coat it, its always going to be an unessesary pain you put your child/baby through and that is that. Wether you think its wrong or right it is a selfish choice which your own child doesn't even get to decide :\ or is even old enough to make an informed choice about!


----------



## steffi2

I had my daughter's ears pierced when she turned 1. When she got a bit older like 3, she loved choosing her own little earrings, and appreciated them more. Now that she's 5, I am letting her wear a real nice pair given at her baptism. She couldn't stop admiring herself in the mirror after I put them on. If I had another daughter, I will surely have her ears pierced again. I had mine done at 12, but I wished my mom had it done sooner.


----------



## mrsadair

Abigailly said:


> mrsadair said:
> 
> 
> Just because I'd get my daughter's ears pierced as an infant does not mean that I'm trying to make her cuter. And it's absolutely wrong for anyone to imply that. If I was having a daughter, I'd be getting her ears pierced as an infant because one, she's going to want them done later so why not now, and two, I had mine done as an infant and believe it or not, it didn't scar me for life!
> 
> As everyone said they are giving *THEIR* own opinion.
> 
> *I* think its people trying to make their kids look older and cuter.
> 
> Just as *you* think its fine.Click to expand...

Yeah, and I was giving my opinion. Frankly, I think it's wrong that because most of you don't agree with what I would do personally, you're calling me out, acting like it makes me a bad mother and saying that I'm just vain and I just want my baby to be cuter. It's bull that you should be able to say that, yet if I stand up for myself you come down on me like that? I don't think so.


----------



## Laura--x

I dont like the idea at all.

I just see it as causing a baby pain which is not needed! When i got my ears first pierced ( i was about 10 ) i can remember it hurting, god knows how it must feel for a poor baby! 

If a child wants their ears pireced thats upt o them, they should be able to decide.


----------



## mrsadair

Love Bunny said:


> Like I said before I still don't understand why anyone even brought religeion/circumscision/or anything else off topic to the OP :| ?!
> 
> 
> Its not really wrong to imply that its to make them look cuter at all - cause come off it - why else do you do it?
> 
> Yes its carried out as a religeious practice - but are you religeious?!
> 
> I've still not recieved a good enough reason to pierce a baby other than that the parent thinks it looks good....
> 
> 
> I'm waiting ;)
> 
> 
> At the end of the day no matter what argument you put up and how you try to sugar coat it, its always going to be an unessesary pain you put your child/baby through and that is that. Wether you think its wrong or right it is a selfish choice which your own child doesn't even get to decide :\ or is even old enough to make an informed choice about!

First of all, can I just say... this has been bothering me the whole post - it's "religious" not "religeious", unless you have a different way of spelling it in the UK.

I don't think it's your right to judge the way that you do. Do you like it when people judge you because you look different, or for the decisions you've made? You can disagree with it all you want, but you can't say that it's unnecessary pain, blah blah, like it's a fact that you KNOW is true. I don't see anyone doing any sugar coating, either - what I see is you trying to jump in the middle of it all like you're so holier-than-thou and telling everyone how it is and what's right and wrong. Grow up and deal with the fact that people are opinionated and not everyone will agree with the decisions others have made, especially as parents. It's quite juvenile to say that something is a fact or something is right just because that's how YOU feel about it.


----------



## steffi2

In my opinion, the baby will not be scarred for life. My daughter has had so many vaccinations, and they are definitely more painful then a few seconds of having the ears pierced. My daughter also had surgery on her skull when she was 5 months old, and she doesn't seem traumatized by it. She sees her doctors once a year and she is always happy to see them and is always ready to give them big smile and a big hug.


----------



## Tasha

I had mine when I was teeny tiny, and it hasnt affected me in any way, i think it was the 'done' thing in the area I grew up in. 

I chose to not get my daughters done as baby's. I asked my oldest daughter what she wanted for her 4th birthday and she said her ears pierced and ear rings, now I know my daughter and no she would not cope with ANY pain no matter how little (today she had a tiny cut on her foot, so she refused to walk, cried so much, couldnt find plaster so she wrapped it in tissue, then elevated it and wouldnt move for an hour lol), or how quick she would get over it. So I brought her some realistic looking clip on (you cant tell from the front) and she loves them and hasnt asked again, if she does we will talk it through.


----------



## AP

i'm strongly against it too. I think the child should be left to make their own minds us. I didn't get mine done til 16 and they messed up and got the gun stuck. I've had many piercings since then but swear my ears were the worst. My baby is cute enough without accessories. I just personally feel it's shady


----------



## TattiesMum

It's not the initial piercing that worries me ... just like their Jabs it's something that is quick and they won't remember.

What does bother me is afterwards - it's just one more thing to watch out for, worry about and that can cause problems. 

Babies and toddlers pull at their ears - what about infections? Other babies and toddlers will automatically be attracted to them (I can't remember how many times my own earrings got pulled by babies before I just stopped wearing them) - what if they get pulled out (trust me that DOES leave a scar - I have a friend who's lower earlobe is in two pieces thanks to a baby ear piercing which got caught on a blanket and ripped out when she was tiny). What if an earring comes out and baby chokes on it - we all know how everything they find goes in their mouths

It just seems so un-necessary and to be honest I can't think of one GOOD reason to have it done :(


----------



## SweetNothings

I got mine done when i was 10 because i really wanted them pierced. And I remember my dad taking me into the salon and holding my hand and looking back on it was a great experience!!!! so sometimes its good to wait even though it hurts....it gives the child the choice, plus they can remember the experience and therefore allows them a new sort of milestone


----------



## Love Bunny

mrsadair said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> Like I said before I still don't understand why anyone even brought religeion/circumscision/or anything else off topic to the OP :| ?!
> 
> 
> Its not really wrong to imply that its to make them look cuter at all - cause come off it - why else do you do it?
> 
> Yes its carried out as a religeious practice - but are you religeious?!
> 
> I've still not recieved a good enough reason to pierce a baby other than that the parent thinks it looks good....
> 
> 
> I'm waiting ;)
> 
> 
> At the end of the day no matter what argument you put up and how you try to sugar coat it, its always going to be an unessesary pain you put your child/baby through and that is that. Wether you think its wrong or right it is a selfish choice which your own child doesn't even get to decide :\ or is even old enough to make an informed choice about!
> 
> First of all, can I just say... this has been bothering me the whole post - it's "religious" not "religeious", unless you have a different way of spelling it in the UK.
> 
> I don't think it's your right to judge the way that you do. Do you like it when people judge you because you look different, or for the decisions you've made? You can disagree with it all you want, but you can't say that it's unnecessary pain, blah blah, like it's a fact that you KNOW is true. I don't see anyone doing any sugar coating, either - what I see is you trying to jump in the middle of it all like you're so holier-than-thou and telling everyone how it is and what's right and wrong. Grow up and deal with the fact that people are opinionated and not everyone will agree with the decisions others have made, especially as parents. It's quite juvenile to say that something is a fact or something is right just because that's how YOU feel about it.Click to expand...


Awwww bless :') thats so cute!! I really love it how you have to make a jibe at a spelling error to start your post.

Very touching ;) I'll do a spell check next time but I think I'll just leave the extra "E" in for your benefit in future 

To be honest I think you should know by now that I really couldn't give a shite about what anyone thinks of me!! I'm proud of my opinions! You think I go around worrying that people don't like the way I look? Or that it concerns me when people are bothered about what I chose or don't chose to do? No not really :flower: If I did I would be a very unhappy person indeed!

I'm sorry that I'm not your average wallflower but when I think something is pointless and unjustified - that spells to me W R O N G.

Here, I'll break it all down for you.

Judging? Yep gotta say your right! I DO judge people who wanna go sticking holes in their perfect unmarked babies! Just like I would judge someone who would kick their baby. Just like someone who would molester a child. Just like I would judge a murderer - Its a very broad accusation you made there!

Holier than thou? Not really! You must be the "holier" one if you _don't_ judge people when they do something that *you* think is wrong! We all judge - its human nature sweetie

_"You can disagree with it all you want, but you can't say that it's unnecessary pain, blah blah, like it's a fact that you KNOW is true."_

The difference is I *can* say its an unnecessary pain :thumbup: and it *is* a fact I KNOW is true.

Like I've said 3 times now I STILL haven't heard a good enough reason other than it looks good! Theres plenty of other proof but to me thats proof enough to know its true!

The funny thing is - that the only reason you guys with the opposing view that are getting so huffy about this is because you yourselves can't think of a better reason other than the above! So you have to revert to using tactics such as accusing the strong opposition (being me!) of being judgemental and narrow minded. Which is in fact _nothing_ to do with holding up your side of the debate. Its a defence mechanism that kicks in when you have no factual material to fight your cause other than "I think its right/fine/acceptable and that is that!".

Yes people have their own opinions BUT I am more inclined to see and empathise with their point of view when they have actually confronted me with a *good* argument on their part. I'm not a "sit on the fence" kinda girl so why should I just back down and say:

_"Yes your right - piercing a babys ear because you think it looks good and that they will want it in later life is a perfectly good reason and not selfish/dangerous/cruel/(insert personal view here)."_

When I don't think that its a good reason at all!

You are implying that all I am doing is rubbing MY opinion ALONE in peoples faces when thats not the case at all. I think I've brought up a fair share of *factual* and *opinion* based views both of which people have also agreed with me on!

One last thing too -

_"It's quite juvenile to say that something is a fact or something is right just because that's how YOU feel about it."_

Why are you using the word juvenile? I wouldn't say it was juvenile... :shrug: do juveniles have factual based debates? To be honest If I thought that anything I have said or any points/facts I have made are "juvenile" I would be very embarrassed indeed! Nothing I have said is childish - neither are any of my opinions :wacko: We have also already established that my opinions are based on FACT so once again, why juvenile?


----------



## 3 girlies

can i just add that i put the comment about ears being pierced for religious reasons just to point out that in some religions it is done as a sign of faith (just incase people werent aware) I however am not religious & i have had both of my daughters ears pierced when they were babies. I had mine done when i was a baby & so i have been brought up with it. My girls have never had any problems with them & i take care to keep them clean etc. I accept that everyone is entitled to their own opinions though.


----------



## Serene123

To be honest when I see a baby with it's ears pierced my first thought is "chav" and then "poor baby"

Not always the case I'm sure, but just the impression it gives me


----------



## AP

*
I've still not recieved a good enough reason to pierce a baby other than that the parent thinks it looks good.... 

*

Agreed.


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies please refrain from making personal digs towards eachother, keep the debate civil and friendly and it will be allowed to run its course, otherwise you know it'll only end up in the pan :thumbup:

You can have your views and express them freely without being rude, judgemental and offensive!!


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and my 2 cents on the topic.

I wouldnt have it done on an infant, i would wait until they were old enough to ask for it to be done themselves and they are able to take care of it themselves.

I had 2 bad experiences with ear piercing, one time the butterfly back actually went inside my ear when i was perhaps 6 or 7 and boy did that hurt, i remember screaming the house down and sobbing away whilst my nan had a pair of tweezers trying to get it out. 

BIG factor for why i dislike it in small children, it worries me sick that something could go wrong, and lets face it, it does a lot of the time, not a risk i really fancy taking iykwim :)


----------



## xsophiexleax

Personally I'd never get my baby's ears pierced until they were old enough to make the decision for themselves, and when I knew they'd be able to handle it (the pain, and the aftercare, eg. not playing around with them all the time)
I saw a girl who must have only been about 7 months old get her ears done and the look on her face was awful :sad1: she was screaming the place down.
I've got 21 piercings & they were all done when I was old enough to make my own decisions & I'm glad it was that way :)
This is only my personal opinion & I hope no one takes offence to it! :flower:


----------



## TattiesMum

Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....

If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?

If not, then why not?


----------



## AppleBlossom

TattiesMum said:


> Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....
> 
> If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?
> 
> If not, then why not?

:rofl:


----------



## shelx

personally i think your child your choice.

and its nobody else's business. simple.

x


----------



## moomin_troll

bexy_22 said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....
> 
> If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?
> 
> If not, then why not?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

this made me laugh too.

very good point tho i dont think anyone wud pierce a pets ears hahaa


----------



## Love Bunny

moomin_troll said:


> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....
> 
> If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?
> 
> If not, then why not?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> this made me laugh too.
> 
> very good point tho i dont think anyone wud pierce a pets ears hahaaClick to expand...

A very fair and valid point indeed! Animals are just as helpless and speechless as babies :thumbup:

Maybe people will see it in a different light now.

x


----------



## moomin_troll

i dont think it matters what anyone says on here if someone wants to pierce their babies ears they will.

my mates mum wanted to pay for her lo to get her ears done as a christening present! i thought it was nuts, i begged her not to get them done and she wasnt keen on it either.

she didnt get them done in the end and i was happy her lo was gergeous without them


----------



## mrsadair

Love Bunny said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....
> 
> If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?
> 
> If not, then why not?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> this made me laugh too.
> 
> very good point tho i dont think anyone wud pierce a pets ears hahaaClick to expand...
> 
> A very fair and valid point indeed! Animals are just as helpless and speechless as babies :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe people will see it in a different light now.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Obviously, I don't view my child as an animal. That was absolutely ridiculous for you to even say that. As I've said before - it is COMPLETELY unfair that you think you can be a bitch to everyone who doesn't share the same view point as you just because you don't agree with them. And you for you to say that, to compare our children to animals... what kind of person does that make you? Are you that close-minded? Wow.


----------



## Sophie1205

mrsadair said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bexy_22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> Here's a question for those who are 'Pro' having their baby's ears pierced....
> 
> If you have pets would you have your dog's/cat's/rabbit's ears pierced?
> 
> If not, then why not?
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> this made me laugh too.
> 
> very good point tho i dont think anyone wud pierce a pets ears hahaaClick to expand...
> 
> A very fair and valid point indeed! Animals are just as helpless and speechless as babies :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe people will see it in a different light now.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Obviously, I don't view my child as an animal. That was absolutely ridiculous for you to even say that. As I've said before - it is COMPLETELY unfair that you think you can be a* bitch *to everyone who doesn't share the same view point as you just because you don't agree with them. And you for you to say that, to compare our children to animals... what kind of person does that make you? Are you that close-minded? Wow.Click to expand...


Bit harsh really


----------



## leeanne

You know something? There's been a few warnings in here by mods and I think it best to close this topic now. Name calling and saying one is stupid, etc. is uncalled for.


----------

